# Virtualbox Update Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach dem letztem Virtualbox Update auf 4.0.6-rc1 startet Virtualbox keine VM mehr

Fehler

1.:

```

NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Komponente:

Machine

Interface:

IMachine {662c175e-a69d-40b8-a77a-1d719d0ab062}

```

2. und jetzt kommt's

```

RTR3Init failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)

Kernel Modul ist nicht gleich Virtualbox Version

```

Ich habe aber beides mal die 4.0.6-rc1 installiert.

Gehe ich auf die 4.0.4 Version zurück klappt es wieder.

G. Roland

Nachtrag:

```

eix -s virtualbox

* app-emulation/virtualbox

     Available versions:  3.2.12-r4 ~4.0.4-r1 ~4.0.6-r1 **9999 {+additions alsa doc elibc_FreeBSD extensions headless java kernel_linux +opengl pulseaudio python +qt4 (+)sdk vboxwebsrv vnc}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

* app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

     Available versions:  3.2.12!m ~4.0.4!m ~4.0.6!m

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         CD image containing guest additions for VirtualBox

[D] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  3.2.12-r1!m ~4.0.4!m ~4.0.6-r1!m {+additions +chm headless python rdesktop-vrdp sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  4.0.4!m(09:24:13 12.05.2011)(additions chm python rdesktop-vrdp vboxwebsrv -headless -sdk)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

* app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

     Available versions:  ~4.0.4!m ~4.0.6!m

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         PUEL extensions for VirtualBox

* app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

     Available versions:  3.2.12 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.6-r1 {X kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests

[D] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  3.2.12 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.6-r1 {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  4.0.4(09:23:49 12.05.2011)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Kernel Modules for Virtualbox

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

     Available versions:  3.2.12 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.6

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox input driver

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

     Available versions:  3.2.12 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.6 {dri kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox video driver

```

----------

## Josef.95

Du hattest aber schon dran gedacht die noch geladenen Treiber vor dem Update zu entladen, und sie nach dem Update neu zu laden?

Sprich die die ein 

```
lsmod | grep vbox
```

 ausgibt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Du hattest aber schon dran gedacht die noch geladenen Treiber vor dem Update zu entladen, und sie nach dem Update neu zu laden?
> 
> Sprich die die ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Natürlich.

habe sogar einen Neustart versucht. Leider bringt es nichts.

G. Roland

----------

## dtmaster

Schon komisch.

Ich habe gestern geupdatet. Dabei habe ich sogar die module geladen gelassen als er virtualbox und module neu machte. Die VM,s starteten danach alle super. Also keine Probleme.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich aber auch nicht die bin variante habe.

----------

## Polynomial-C

@ Tinitus:

Poste mal bitte die Augabe von 

```
uname -r
```

sowie 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## dtmaster

Wurde das Problem gelöst?

Ich habe gerade das selbe Problem nach einem Update von 4.0.8 auf 4.0.12

Kernel module entladen und dann ein update gemacht und kernel Module dann wieder geladen.

EDIT: Problem bei mir gelöst. Irgendwas war mit den kernel Modulen nicht in ordnung. Neu gebaut und es geht.

----------

